# Colorado's Gov's Tag



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

No details, just pics from an email...

[attachment=1:3o4o5v8x]cgt2.jpg[/attachment:3o4o5v8x]
[attachment=0:3o4o5v8x]cgt1.jpg[/attachment:3o4o5v8x]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW :shock: Cool freaking buck!!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, that is a awesome buck. I hope there is a good story behind it somewhere.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice freaking deer, Lucky!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow what a monster pig buck!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW What a awesome buck there.congrats to the hunter.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I wonder what he paid for that big ole bugger.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> I wonder what he paid for that big ole bugger.


http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 19375.html


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Wow, that is a awesome buck. I hope there is a good story behind it somewhere.


Yeah, I was hoping the same thing when I first saw the pictures. Then the real story came out (I read it on Monster Muleys too).


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

El Matador said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that is a awesome buck. I hope there is a good story behind it somewhere.
> ...


It amazes me how people can justify condemning LEGAL hunting. I read the link, and I see nothing illegal having taken place. Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

that is my dream buck. congrats to the hunter


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> El Matador said:
> 
> 
> > STEVO said:
> ...


I agree I didn't see anything illegal, I think alot of people are just jealous because they couldn't get that buck first.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I wish I could find a buck like this in Colorado next year  I have a good place for him on my wall.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Just because a successful hunt is legal doesn't mean it is a great story. Shooting pheasants on the ground is legal but totally lame, for example. Shooting a "tame" deer (as some people called it) is also pretty lame in the eyes of many, and most certainly does not make a great story. I guess if that constitutes "condemning" the hunter I am guilty as charged :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome buck!!

Hey- I dont see Doyle and the gang in those pictures? :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Just because a successful hunt is legal doesn't mean it is a great story. Shooting pheasants on the ground is legal but totally lame, for example. Shooting a "tame" deer (as some people called it) is also pretty lame in the eyes of many, and most certainly does not make a great story. I guess if that constitutes "condemning" the hunter I am guilty as charged


Most bucks are tame this time of year. I can show you a 4x5, 30 inches wide, and also a 3x4 26 inches wide every night close to my house. They come out into a small field the same time every night. I wonder if deer have watches :lol: :lol: :lol: They are pretty tame. I also saw a 6x4 part way up the mountain. He walked down a draw and crossed the road in front of me. He seemed pretty tame also. He ended up a happy man with 20 does.

I will try to get some pictures.

I wish I knew where these bucks were during the deer hunt though.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> El Matador said:
> 
> 
> > STEVO said:
> ...


LEGAL.......ILLEGAL..........humm.......legal or not, maybe the masses should take a look at changing the books up some some???????


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Awesome buck!!
> 
> Hey- I dont see Doyle and the gang in those pictures? :lol:


You really do want that flogging, don't you?

I am sure the guy does not lose any sleep at night over what we think of him. I don't really care, but that would be weird to shoot a buck that hangs out in people's yards regularly. Kind of like the guy shooting the Evingston mental hospital buck, I don't really care, but the story sure is weird.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow.....what an awesome buck. Not such an awesome story, but oh well.

My concern is the same as one addressed on the MM website though. Legal or not, ETHICAL or not.....It's that type of activity that paints an "ugly" picture for hunters in the eyes of the non-believers.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> My concern is the same as one addressed on the MM website though. Legal or not, ETHICAL or not.....It's that type of activity that paints an "ugly" picture for hunters in the eyes of the non-believers.


I don't buy it. It seems to bother fellow 'hunters' more than it bothers non-hunters. How is the way this buck taken any different than someone who killed a buck on the extended during the same time of year? The bucks come down into town close to folks homes, yet the 'outrage' from the SAME 'hunters' is missing. :?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I don't buy it. It seems to bother fellow 'hunters' more than it bothers non-hunters. How is the way this buck taken any different than someone who killed a buck on the extended during the same time of year? The bucks come down into town close to folks homes, yet the 'outrage' from the SAME 'hunters' is missing.


Even yearling bucks are killed close to town, but no one is outraged because it's not a monster buck.

I think we as hunters need to quit arguing about silly things like this. If the buck was killed a 100 miles from the nearest town than people would still be mocking because of jealousy. The Mossback buck wasnt killed next to town, but we all know about the comments on that thread.

Sometimes hunters are worse than PETA.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

What a GREAT buck! Naysayers on that buck are just a bunch of whinos. It was legal, and is an awesome buck! Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

+1


----------



## twigflipper (Dec 11, 2009)

Just got back from hunting whitetails in Virgina with my 11yr old son, we had to be careful which direction we shot because of all the houses, get'em were they live! Awsome Buck!


----------

